# Styx river stencils and neo-mats



## DuckGodLiaison (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone ever used or heard any reviews on the Styx River neo-mats?  or anyone have pics of their boat using their stencils?  Mine's getting an overhaul this off-season and i'm still deciding on what to do..........


----------



## Burritoboy (Apr 22, 2010)

I have used the styx river stencils before with good results.  It will go a lot smoother if you have a second person to hold the stencil "flush" to the boat, and keep the spray can a little further away than you would think.


----------



## duckman8466 (Apr 24, 2010)

I think im gonna try and over haul my boat as well maybe a new camo paint job im thinking of building my own mud motor has anyone tried this feat?


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Apr 24, 2010)

i painted my smaller boat last year with a styx river max 4 stencil, the base coat is parker's hunter green paint


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I saw their examples on the website, but was wondering how hard it is to get good results.  I guess it just depends on your own artistic ability/skills.


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Apr 26, 2010)

it wasnt too hard, thats the first boat i have stenciled and i did it by myself, i would def. take burritoboys advice and have someone help hold the stencil up while you spray it


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Apr 27, 2010)

I've painted several boats/motor-cowlings with the dead grass shaddow technique and they've turned out really well.  I just thought it would be neat if I could use these stencils and it turn out like it came from the factory that way.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Apr 28, 2010)

Excellant job, wish it was mine!!!


----------



## Burritoboy (Apr 28, 2010)

One more pointer I just thought of, remember you are painting it to fool the ducks not to impress Bubba at the ramp.  The first time I did this it looked phenomenal from the sides, but when I stood back and looked I realized I had not spent enough time on the tops of the rails, the seats, the back and some other places that were not covered with the blind.  After I went back and did it again, all I needed were a few pieces of local vegetation and I was concealed pretty well. Then I was able to take the blind off the boat and saved the hassle and weight of carrying that thing around.


----------



## dualsurfacedrives (Apr 28, 2010)

can we see some pics burritoboy?


----------



## Burritoboy (Apr 28, 2010)

dualsurfacedrives said:


> can we see some pics burritoboy?



Sorry, I sold that boat a couple of years back and don't have any.


----------

